# Have any funny pics?



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Do you have any funny pictures? I'm new so this thread might have been done before. Here's mine.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Awww, thats funny AND cute!  I'll have to check through my pics.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Aww. That's very cute!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

It has been done before, but I love seeing everyone's funny pics! :wink:


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I found a couple funnies!


----------



## vpkb (Dec 16, 2004)

Scream5 - Pet Invasion


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

VPKB...your chi looks almost human in that picture!!! :shock:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

vpkb said:


> Scream5 - Pet Invasion
> 
> 
> > OMG! That's almost scary! :shock:


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Cuuuute! I love yawning chihuahuas!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

these are the only goofy face pics i have of my 2.....


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*scream 5*

I do see humanistic expressions in that scream pic, its almost eerie!!
Great pics keep em coming.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

THis one's really blury, but it looks like Cooper's kind of smiling. hehe.
BTw, great pictures everyone, they are funny!! (But I couldn't see the 'human-like' one.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I love the funny picture threads! They are all so cute!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hehe chiwi looks like she has a hangover  

here a few funny pics that i had on this comp 

cosmo with his infamous taped ear , cosmo the'cool'dog and vienna telling mommie the other two are nutters :lol: 

xxxx nat


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

lol I love that one of Vienna. She just looks like she's too mature for their foolishness. She's so cute. And Cosmo and his hoodie is adorable! Are his ears standing now?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

This is tysons funny pic he is so weird sometimes! :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

*Can you see me?*



Sorry it is so small, please click on the pic to enlarge it.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

ssssssshtt we are not talking about the ears Meg :lol: , let's just say they are kinda up :wink: 

great pic jayne :lol: 

kisses nat


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Woops, didn't know it was a touchy subject :wink: 

*whispering* I think he looks so sweet either way


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

*Smiffy dancing*


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

There's this one where Coop's drinking some brewskies at Opal Divines:










And Cooper trying on his new hockey hoodie (which is obviously too big - we've had it tailored to fit him now):


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

_been been beenie.. den liten krokodil.._

(ok i can't spell in german so i put it in norwegian.. ha! i'm sure the european ladies know of SCHNAPPI!)


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

another of the goober!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

They're all so cute!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

i<3mybaby


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i love that pic of bobo and his bunny! :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Here are a few tongue pictures I got during the photoshoot for the calendar. Mo was tired of having his pictures taken! He had an attitude.

Click on thumbnails for bigger pic.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

That's funny! Emma and Eddy both have a thing for sticking their tongues out at us... and Eddy is forever giving us a wink to go with it! :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

How could anyone ever get tired of this?? Here are some of Lily's weirdest faces. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh my gosh! the tongue pic of lily is perfect! it should be used as an ad or something lol!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

vpkb said:


> Scream5 - Pet Invasion


I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

leila and tyson


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

i don't have tons of pics yet, piku has only been with us for about 2 weeks now, but these crank me up anyways... here it goes:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

These are all fantastic. I love the funny pic thread. It is my favorite :lol: :lol:


----------



## WonkaBar (Aug 4, 2005)

hehe all of these are so great, here are two weird ones of Wonka:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

The Exorcist Chi


----------



## yellowpony02 (Aug 22, 2005)

OMG I love the one with Wonka upside down. That's so funny! ♥Kim


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

These are all adorable and hilarious!!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

auuuuuuugggggggggggggggiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeee haha...we love u auggie!


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

These 2 I think are pretty funny


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Love Lillys expressions...they are just too funny


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

This is a slightly crazy pic of Ivy!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> How could anyone ever get tired of this?? Here are some of Lily's weirdest faces. :lol:


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Lily is obviously sticking her tongue out at you. THAT wins the prize! :lol: Hilarious!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh cute Lily. I can hardly wait when I get on this site to look at these pics :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

SO Funnie! :lol:


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

I really HAD to post more pics. These are fresh from a couple of hours ago. Maybe it's just me, but I think they are really special and funny :lol: But hey, it's my dog, what can I say!! :roll:


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

Aaaand a last last one, I promise!! LOL Sorry I think I am having a bit too much fun here!! But we are aloud only 3 per post sooooo :wink:


----------

